# 100%ish lard body cream



## mhawk85 (Nov 13, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has made a body cream/lotion using lard as the only oil and fat combined with the e wax ? I just did and its extremely luxurious. The only thing im not too sure about is the lard smell. I used a FO and it smells great but I can detect a hint of bacon in there lol. Will that fade as the cream sets?


----------



## Susie (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 14, 2014)

Not here either.  I don't like the thought of spreading lard on my body pretty much straight up.  I like it in soap though.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 14, 2014)

I find that it does fade in soap, but never used it for this sort of thing.  Would be interested to know how it develops.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 14, 2014)

Somewhere there is a recipe for a lard lotion. I haven't tried it, yet, but I would love to.

Did you use lard you rendered yourself? Grocery store stuff? From a soaping supplier?

Please keep us posted on how well it holds up and whether the scent fades.


----------



## mhawk85 (Nov 14, 2014)

The scent did fade enough to be un detectable.  Also the fragrance I used wasn't really the best choice for that kind of cream. I tried a few other fragrance choices and made a few jars of tjis lovely lard cream lol and found that certain scents blend nicely with it

I buy the lard. Im a city girl. The grocery store sells 4lbs for around 6 bucks. Works for me. Ill take pictures of the product. Its very lovely


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm curious about long term use and skin break outs, or not. I was making some lard soap the other day and rubbed some into my hand and thought wow that is just so creamy/luxurious feeling.


----------



## mhawk85 (Nov 14, 2014)

From what I've read its more then luxurious. I've read about people who use it on their face and noticed pore reduction over time


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 14, 2014)

I've made lard lotion before (with the lard being the only fat in my formula). It came out quite nice. And with the coconut-lime F/O that I used in it, I couldn't smell any piggy smell at all.

 IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 14, 2014)

I love lard in soap but the idea of rubbing it on my body is kinda icky. Maybe I'll try a small batch of lard body butter just to compare it to my normal shea based body butter.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 14, 2014)

Animal fats are so luxurious!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 23, 2014)

I have to agree. My hands have been terribly chapped and cracked the past week so yesterday I rubbed in some straight lard. It felt amazing even if it did smell a bit piggy. I ended up using it twice yesterday and this morning I woke up with no cracked skin and my hand no longer hurt.

I decide to try a lard based body butter. I used around 1 cup lard, 1/3 cup coconut oil, 1 Tbs beeswax and 1 tsp cornstarch. It didn't whip up as fluffy as shea based body butter but it is super creamy and soft. It melts into the skin better then shea and actually feels a lot nicer. There is still a bit of piggy scent when first applied but after a few minutes, all I can smell is the FO.

I had a bit of ick about rubbing lard on my skin but it is so worth it, I really recommend trying it if you have really dry skin.


----------



## Susie (Nov 23, 2014)

You're going to make me try this...just saying.  

I know this is probably lotion 101, but how do you get your whipped body butter to stay whipped?  I melt everything together and let it cool some, then start mixing, and even if it does fluff up, it falls soon after.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine falls some too but I find keeping it in the fridge helps a little. I've been meaning to whip some butter then let it sit in the bowl overnight to firm up then try whipping it again.

EDIT: I had to rewhip my lard butter, I added too much FO and it was making me itch. I tossed in roughly 1-1 1/4 cups more lard and whipped it all together without having to melt anything. Its thicker and a little fluffier and no more itching


----------



## Susie (Nov 23, 2014)

I may just make mine into a lotion bar.  I am thinking I would rather not apply cold body butter during the winter, LOL.  You are a tougher woman than I!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 24, 2014)

Actually, refrigerating the lard butter isn't a good idea. It got so hard I couldn't scoop any out of the jar lol. At room temp, its quite soft, more of a cream then butter really.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 24, 2014)

I have to update this, after using my lard butter for  few days I have to concede that something in it is making my hands red and itchy. Not sure if its the FO or maybe one of the ingredients in the lard but I can no longer use it. I'll use it in soap so it doesn't go to waste but I suggest anyone wanting to try their own make a small amount and keep track of the percentages you use in case you decide its better in soap.


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 25, 2014)

Lard was the go-to medium for our forefathers for salve-making.  It was readily available and cheap.  An e.o., one with healing properties, might be a better choice in this.

I have made a lotion bar but lost track of it in my soap room.  I'll have to see if I can find it.  I use a lot of lard in soap making and regularly rub it in my hands while I have it out.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm thinking it was the dragon's blood FO. Maybe I'll try again with a EO.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 25, 2014)

When I'm soaping I always rub a bit of lard on my dry knees and elbows. It's great. Absorbs pretty quickly. But it does smell bacon-y.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 25, 2014)

I wonder if putting the bowl and the beaters in the freezer before you make the body butter would help, like making whipped cream?


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah, chilling them helps. I also place the bowl of melted oils in the fridge to help cool them faster. I'm going to look for a different brand of lard, maybe I can find one that doesn't have the piggy smell like armour does.


----------



## samirish (Nov 27, 2014)

i made a 100% lard body butter.  I love lard, to eat and in soap. I loved the lard body butter but i could not get over the smell. Even with EO's and FO's the lard left a manure smell.  
I just couldnt use it...because of the poopy smell.


----------



## Susie (Nov 27, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Yeah, chilling them helps. I also place the bowl of melted oils in the fridge to help cool them faster. I'm going to look for a different brand of lard, maybe I can find one that doesn't have the piggy smell like armour does.



Please let me know if you do find some.  I would LOVE to use lard in more stuff, but I can smell it in everything but bar soap.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Nov 28, 2014)

I get Morrel lard in big 20lb buckets from my local WalMart. It doesn't have a piggy smell upon opening. 
What I have noticed is that lard gets "piggier" the longer it's been opened. (I generally use it within a few months of opening). I've noticed this in the small buckets of Amour lard as well.

I'm going to have to try this now! I love lard in soap!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jan 15, 2015)

*oh my*

I going to have to make this I have really bad dry skin right now thanks to winter, although I'm not going to add any EOs. I want to try it before making it smell pretty, lol just incase I don't like it. I was looking for a recipe that don't need preservatives to try first. I don't use lotion in the bathroom , and I always try new recipes on myself before allow anyone else to use. thank you


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 20, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I decide to try a lard based body butter. I used around 1 cup lard, 1/3 cup coconut oil, 1 Tbs beeswax and 1 tsp cornstarch. It didn't whip up as fluffy as shea based body butter but it is super creamy and soft. It melts into the skin better then shea and actually feels a lot nicer. There is still a bit of piggy scent when first applied but after a few minutes, all I can smell is the FO.




@ alwaysme07
Hi, the no preservative lard whipped body butter you asked is right here @ thread post # 12 above. 

As long as there's no water, you don't need preservative. You only need anti- oxidants and it's probably already in the lard. & coconut oil you buy.


----------

